# 2018 GTI Autobahn - rim specs



## F456GT (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,

I just bought a 2018 GTI Autobahn. I would like to replace the wheels. According to VW USA the car uses 18 x 7.5 but they could not tell me what the bolt pattern, offset and hub bore size is, they sent me back to the dealer. I walked around the service department asking almost every tech and, to my surprise, nobody knew anything about offset. I want to keep the same size of wheels and tires, no mods. I know that the bolt pattern is 5 but not sure if 112mm or 120mm.

Please help.

Best regards.

Horacio


----------



## Sloryd66 (Mar 21, 2018)

Look inside the wheel and the ETxx (offset) should be stamped on the wheel somewhere. I won't guess on if they're 5x112 like previous MK6's because I don't know if a change was made for the 18 MY.


----------



## F456GT (Dec 12, 2017)

I need to buy new rims first otherwise I will be without a car.


----------



## Sloryd66 (Mar 21, 2018)

F456GT said:


> I need to buy new rims first otherwise I will be without a car.


I’m not quite understanding your reply. You stated you needed help identifying your bolt pattern and offset...I gave you advice on how to at least find the offset by looking on the back of your existing wheel like the picture below. Why would you be without a car until you buy wheels?? Are you just buying rims and swapping your existing tires onto the new rims?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F456GT (Dec 12, 2017)

Sloryd66;111916601. Are you just buying rims and swapping your existing tires onto the new rims?
Yes.
I already found the information I was looking for. The wheels I like [ENKEI RPF1 said:


> have the same specs as mine but the hub is 73mm whereas my wheels have a 57.1mm hub size. The dealer says that an optional ring is available to bring the hub size down to 57.1mm.
> 
> Would that be a problem?
> 
> ...


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

Your hub size should be 57.1, no? Where did you get 73?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

